# What spacers and tires do I need?



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

To make these wheels work?

20" x 9", 5 Lug, 112mm Bolt Pattern, 46mm Offset 

I guess I'm just looking for some confirmation.... I think I need 25mm spacers all around and 255/35/20 tires. 

Any issues you guys can foresee from experience?

04 allroad - manual


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

VWPOPS said:


> To make these wheels work?
> 
> 20" x 9", 5 Lug, 112mm Bolt Pattern, 46mm Offset
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that the stock offset of the AR is 25mm.


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the response. 

So am I on the right track? Would I be able to get away with just running 20mm? My concern is inner clearance issues with the bag/struts. 

Thanks...


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Should be good to go with just 20mm spacers.



> Wheel specs are 19x9.5 et40 with 20mm spacers












http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5469415-Shot-of-my-allroad..-Hellaflush-Naaa-Hellatuff....


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

Thanks.... I'm still researching... 

Below you will find a pic of the wheels.... I think I may need a 25-30mm spacer to really pull them off. Obviously... I'll be doing the 402 mod.










Should I go with a 265 tire all around?


----------



## jay_cat (Apr 12, 2010)

What is the 402 mod? I just picked up my first allroad yesterday. 2005 4.2L


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

if you have a vcds "vag com" you can trick the vehicle suspension settings. Ultimately, lowering or raising the vehicle. 

But the change affects all levels. 

Congrats on the new purchase... I'm only a week in with mine at this point.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I have mine up 10mm in front and 20mm in the rear (don't like the saggy ass wagon look, I prefer ready to pounce look) Did this to handle winters in Canada, because basically I leave it in #2 all the time unless it gets bonkers. Also put knobby A/T tires on it for same reason, we can get some pretty heavy snow falls.


But here is how to do it.

http://allroadfaq.com/main/index.ph...a-vag-com-tool-&catid=65:suspension&Itemid=71


Lots of good stuff over there, just check out the stuff under "Library" on the left column. Pretty answers all the common questions/mods/repairs we allroad owners will encounter.

http://allroadfaq.com/main/


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Best bet is to plug in the info in here:

http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

I ended up going with 245/35/20 continental dw's. They were on close out at tire rack. 700 for all 4 shipped.


35mm spacers have been ordered. It should look pretty aggressive.


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

Please post pics when yuo get these mounted


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

mounted just not "mounted" to the car... Still waiting on the 35mm spacers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


> Should be good to go with just 20mm spacers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:beer: Car looks familiar :thumbup:

If my math is right your 35 mm spacer is going to put you at 11mm offset which may stick out but being you have a 9 wide it may work, i hope it works:thumbup:. I have a 9.5 rim wide and used a 20mm spacer and it put me right with the fenders which is perfect.


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

Yeah... I hope it does. You know how these things go... Trial and error... :bang head: It is pretty aggressive. Worst case I can just cut the spacers down. I really need to see it in person. 20's are very hard to pull off to begin with IMO. But... she will definitely have a wide wide track. 










this is 8.5" et05 (the equivalent of 9.0" et10 = you on 36mm spacers) on level 2 (402'd as low as computer will accept):











when I drop to level 1, they tuck inward slightly like this:


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

oh... a couple other updates... maintenance has been completed (although, it appeared to be done 20-30K ago as well :bang head

ECU should be arriving to Vast. Piggies and AWE Brace are in the garage. JHM short shifter has been ordered. The last couple things on the list are the color match and sway bars. But... I'm already way over budget... I hope she treats me well for a while.

I also picked up a couple Forge stealth black 007 A (adjustable) line Diverter Valves. Forge products and services are really outstanding. I've been a long time happy customer! Sharing is caring... 

Forge = :thumbup:


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

Brad from Adaptec Speedware was a pleasure to work with as well! Highly recommended!


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

Looks good man, i couldnt get my 20"s to fit. They were 10.5" though. It would have looked sick so I went with some 8.5"s...pics to come soon


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

*Got mine done this weekend*

19" 5Zigens with 15mm spacers - 402 mod to come!


----------

